# Just completed cardigan.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This was done in a black 4ply with a fashion glossy slub yarn woven onto it. With the slub yarn being highly decorative the woven pattern was lost.....if you can see what I mean. I think I could have chosen any weaving pattern and none of them would have shown up clearly.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh well live and learn. It's still pretty.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I like it just the way it is.&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

This is beautiful...........be proud of it. Lots of hours of work went into it........love it


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is beautiful...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice...you did a wonderful job!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colours.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colours


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It is a lovely cardigan!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful creation, lovely sweater


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sue, it's beautiful! I love the colors in with the black! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Lovely!
Did weaving the coloured yarn keep the colours on the 'outside'?


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

amundson said:


> I like it just the way it is.😄😄😄


Agree!! Very nice..thanks for sharing..


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hats off to you, it's beautifully knit. Which pattern did you use?


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Very pretty cardigan. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Little Knit (Jul 23, 2014)

I am really impressed and inspired by that, it is gorgeous. As a matter of interest which pattern did you use?


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

REally pretty. I always find black difficult to knit with but you have mastered it.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I think it is beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful jacket!


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Very well done.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks great. Well done


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I wondered what to do with that kind of yarn.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It,s stunning, colors show up so vivid


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I love your sweater.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Love the mix colour well done.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Hats off to you, it's beautifully knit. Which pattern did you use?


Kate it's 405 in Stitch World III....the same pattern that I used for the grey and black jacket I put on here. The two garments look totally different because of the different yarn used.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

malfrench said:


> Beautiful. I wondered what to do with that kind of yarn.


I know what you mean. I have quite a lot of cones that are "fashion yarns" I think this is what you call them. To knit them on their own can be a nightmare so I always seem to use them as the top yarn in a weaving pattern.
I did do a summer top in this "fashion yarn" it was very Jazzy and I think you could have seen me from a great distance in the dead of night wearing it. 
:lol: :lol: 
The only trouble I had weaving with this yarn was that it kept pooling, so there were rows undone and lot's of ends to sew in. :thumbdown:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Moira Palmer said:


> Lovely!
> Did weaving the coloured yarn keep the colours on the 'outside'?


Yes Moira. On the inside you can hardly see it at all, just very small specks here and there. A weaving pattern really makes a much thicker fabric so although I have said cardigan I suppose I should have said jacket. I don't think I would want a coat on with it....in fact I don't think I could get a coat over it....if I did I would look like the Dunlop tyre man. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

I think it's lovely. Great job.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, that's great.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I like it a lot.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

It's very attractive. I like the way it turned out, as is.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Great job! Very nice-love the colors!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks great. Love the black trim contrast.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful cardigan !


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I like it very much as is.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

That's a beautiful cardigan. What is the weaving yarn that you used?
I've tried several different yarns for weaving, and unfortunately the fancy ones never seem to show the pattern. The plain yarns show the pattern well, but I only use a basic card for fancy yarns. 
I do love your yarn though, it looks fantastic.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

It is very pretty and unique looking I would not change a thing.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

It may not be quite the look you were after but it is beautiful! I love the colors, and you could wear it with most anything.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

It's very cheery, Sue. Love it.
I got a good chuckle from the Dunlop tyre man comment.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

leanne17 said:


> That's a beautiful cardigan. What is the weaving yarn that you used?
> I've tried several different yarns for weaving, and unfortunately the fancy ones never seem to show the pattern. The plain yarns show the pattern well, but I only use a basic card for fancy yarns.
> I do love your yarn though, it looks fantastic.


I am very sorry but for the life of me I can't remember were I had this yarn from.
Some years ago, when a design studio was closing down, I bought loads of yarn. The majority of it was expensive fashion/designer yarn, a lot of it Italian. I have a feeling that it was a yarn I had from there. I have search the net in the hope that I could find it for you but have had no luck what so ever. I'm afraid there isn't anything on the cone.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

meknit said:


> It is very pretty and unique looking I would not change a thing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's still very pretty. Maybe a zig zag pattern with intervals of plain black between the woven sections.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Fabulous job, beautiful cardigan!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Your cardigan is lovely!&#128525;


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice! I think you often loose a pattern in dark yarns, it's a shame but seems to happen quite often. I love the look of your weaving the black and brights look great together!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

K8 said:


> Very nice! I think you often loose a pattern in dark yarns, it's a shame but seems to happen quite often. I love the look of your weaving the black and brights look great together!


The pattern isn't lost because of the black yarn. The background yarn (black in this case) only knits plain when doing a weaving pattern. The top yarn is the one that is supposed to created the pattern sitting on the top of the black. 
In this case I think the yarn was too fancy (slubs and colours) to show a pattern. Although what Randiejg has said could be right....a pattern that had larger gaps between stitches may have been better.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I would love to machine-knit a cardi as pretty as yours.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> I would love to machine-knit a cardi as pretty as yours.


Thanks for your comment Briegeen but I am sure that you could do the same because it isn't hard to do.
If you have a Brother machine you only have to use a weaving pattern; place the weaving yarn through the second mast; flip the weaving yarn from one side of the sinker plate to the other at the end of each row.
For other makes of machine you have to lay the weaving yarn over the needles or if you have a Knitmaster/Silver Reed you can buy a weaving sinker plate.


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Lovely, have you got the pattern i would like to have a go at weaving.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Smarty said:


> Lovely, have you got the pattern i would like to have a go at weaving.


I am so sorry but I never use a written pattern. For years I have used a Knitleader, Knitradar, the garment design in the Brother KH970, and more recently DAK....for the garment style/shape/size.

The stitch patterns that I use are either those that are in the machine already or ones that I have inputted.

This cardigan was made using my inputted style/shape/size in the Brother KH970 and one of the weaving patterns in the Stitch World book that comes with the Brother KH970.

You can try any stitch pattern to see what it is like knitted using the weaving technique. Then if you have a way of designing the garment shape/size you can do a swatch in order to get the stitches and rows needed to make the garment.

Sorry that I can't be anymore helpful than this.


----------

